# 

## Yacky

Witam
czy ktoś może mi określić koszt wykonania podmurówki pod ogrodzenie (65mb, wykopanie, szalunek, zalanie betonem)? zastanawiam się czy kupić gotowe płyty i łączniki czy samemu wykonać? Jeśli chodzi o elementy gotowe (wysokość 20cm, dł. ok 2,4m) cena 30zł/szt. łącznik to koszt 15zł/szt. Potrzebuję 26 płyt i 27 łączników. Razem z dostawą 1335 zł. Tu też będę potrzebował beton - choć z pewnością mniej niż przy pierwszym rozwiązaniu.

----------


## kalumet

ja kupiłem gotowe
wujek robił w tym samym czasie ogrodzenie co ja i wylewał podmurówkę
ja robiąc to z żoną zrobiłem o wiele szybciej niż on z synem
myśmy się nie naj...li, oni robili po całym dniu 
wyszło ich zdeka taniej, nie wchodziliśmy w szczegóły
ale mniej roboty i szybciej

----------


## Balto

Yacky: kup gotowe, po tym jak wstawisz słupki i je zalejesz to te dwadzieścia kilka dech ustawisz w pół dnia, a jak ci jeszcze kierowca zwali tak by daleko nie ganiać to już mniód....

----------


## beatagl

Wyjdzie podobnie a naharujesz się od rana do nocy. Oblicz sobie z wzoru na objętość ile potrzebujesz betonu na jedną płytę. Deski masz, czy będziesz kupował na szalunek ? Robiony murek nie będzie miął 5cm szerokości jak kupiona płyta tylko 10-20cm więc pójdzie więcej betonu, łącznik tym samym tez będą większe, Ze dwa pręty zbrojeniowe by się przydały na jedną płytę. O szybkości układania ogrodzenia pływającego nie wspomnę. Zaszalujesz dwa przęsła na drugi dzień następne dwa tą samą formą, więc oblicz kiedy skończysz chyba, że zrobisz 10 form szalunkowych,
Mój mąż rozstawił 30mb gotowych płyt w 2 godziny (musiał trochę przycinać i szlifować bo nie chciało w łączniki wchodzić gładko)

----------


## mic81

Też mnie to niebawem czeka ale ja wykombinowałem, że całość zrobi za mnie wynajęta ekipa - po mojej stronie to załatwić piasek i wodę reszta po stronie wykonawcy 110 mb ogrodzenia tj słupki, łączniki, beton, siatka w oplocie ( widziałem solidna gruba) słupki metalowe, płyty betonowe wys 30 cm. Cena 73 pln /mb

----------


## Balto

Ech..... po co wylewać. Lepiej iść na skład budowlany i się popytać. Taki wynalazek kosztuje ok 45-48 zł/pole długości 2,5 m (+-). Reszta jest prosta jak kupa cepa. Wykopuje się dziury pod słupy, zalewa je betonem, na taki betonik kładziesz jeden kanold (narożny lub przelotowy), na drugi słupek to samo... A w środek dechę. Luzu zwykle jest ze 2 mm pomiędzy dechą i ściankami. Robota czysta miła i przyjemna.

----------


## selius

Jest jedno ale.... jak wyglada taki gotowy murek? Jak kopniesz to sie zlamie w pieciu miejscach.
Rob wylewany a bedziesz mial na lata.

----------


## beatagl

> Jest jedno ale.... jak wyglada taki gotowy murek? Jak kopniesz to sie zlamie w pieciu miejscach.
> Rob wylewany a bedziesz mial na lata.


Kto kopie w murki i po co to by miał robić ? 

robiony można wyrwać traktorem  :smile:

----------


## Balto

sellus: osobiście robię takie dechy na pole o wymiarach między 2,5 a 2,6 m wysokie na 20 cm, decha gruba na 6 centów, w środku zbrojenie i spokojnie to przewożę, składam, nawet jak jakaś sierota uderzy dechę o dechę nie martwię się że pęknie. 
Kupując coś takiego otrzymujesz element prefabrykowany, który stanowi całość pracuje z ziemią. Kupuj oczywiście nieco grubsze te deski (ok 6 cm) mogą być minimalnie pocienianie, muszą być zbrojone. Jeśli chce ci się kopać te 80 cm pod ogrodzenie zalewać bawić się - miłej roboty wyjdziesz na tym jak Zabłocki na mydle. A jak Ci nie daj Boże pęknie taka podmurówka jedziesz wydajesz 40 złociszy kupujesz samą dechę i po zawodach. Jak pęknie lana podmurówka - to po trzech zimach sama się wysypie...

----------


## Yacky

Dzięki za info. Z opinii wynika, że gotowa podmurówka to mniejszy problem, szybsza praca. Też doszedłem do takiego wniosku, więc będzie gotowa. Cóż, cena może trochę wyższa, ale nie aż tyle by było warto kopać i wylewać samemu beton. Nikt po tym skakać nie będzie, jeździć po tym też nie, więc myślę, że wytrzyma przez lata. Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

